# 41 schwinn bf goodrich?



## Notagamerguy (Jun 11, 2020)

i just picked this bike up and i dont know the codes for bikes pre 50s. Just curious what year people think this is


----------



## John G04 (Jun 11, 2020)

Its a 41, those guards were 41 only along with the headset. Nice project


----------



## Notagamerguy (Jun 11, 2020)

John G04 said:


> Its a 41, those guards were 41 only along with the headset. Nice project



I assumed that but you know what they say about assuming lol.


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 12, 2020)

I can't recall who it was, but I had a fellow on here tell me you could find those guards on Arnold Schwinn & Company made bicycles in late 1940 also? 
 Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 12, 2020)

Notagamerguy said:


> I assumed that but you know what they say about assuming lol.



Ha Ha Ha, that brings back a memory!

I had my ninth grade Washington History teacher explain about assuming on the chalk board in front of the whole class. He diagramed it out for them and split it into the three words. I felt pretty small. It might be one of the reasons why I have such a high opinion of "some" teachers?  They were so encouraging and supportive. Fortunately I did have some really good ones that were actually there to teach. Barry


----------



## Carlos0056 (Jun 12, 2020)

Notagamerguy said:


> i just picked this bike up and i dont know the codes for bikes pre 50s. Just curious what year people think this is
> 
> View attachment 1209509
> 
> ...





Notagamerguy said:


> i just picked this bike up and i dont know the codes for bikes pre 50s. Just curious what year people think this is
> 
> View attachment 1209509
> 
> ...


----------



## Euphman06 (Jun 12, 2020)

Always weary of all white bikes....could have been a ghost bike at one point. Doesn't look like it's been out in the elements though so hopefully no attached spirits


----------



## Carlos0056 (Jun 12, 2020)

You don't sell it friend


----------



## Notagamerguy (Jun 12, 2020)

Carlos0056 said:


> You don't sell it friend



Oh im definitely keeping this for me. i don't want anyone to part this out. Im either going to try to recover the old paint or paint it with my more experienced father.


----------



## Notagamerguy (Jun 12, 2020)

Euphman06 said:


> Always weary of all white bikes....could have been a ghost bike at one point. Doesn't look like it's been out in the elements though so hopefully no attached spirits



My girlfriend is terrified /in love with ghost. If theres one on it she'll tell me


----------



## Cooper S. (Jun 12, 2020)

I do love white bikes, almost as much as I love yellow. Let me know if you want to sell


----------



## Notagamerguy (Jun 12, 2020)

Cooper S. said:


> I do love white bikes, almost as much as I love yellow. Let me know if you want to sell



Im not looking to sell it just looking for information and once a get some more play money  i want to buy some parts for it. I know the seat and grips are wrong. I think the handlebars are wrong but not certain. I have a rack and a spare 50s tank that should work

Side note
Is it true 41 has a one year tank aswell or is that only refering to horn delete  tank on the streamliners?


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 12, 2020)

Notagamerguy said:


> Im not looking to sell it just looking for information and once a get some more play money  i want to buy some parts for it. I know the seat and grips are wrong. I think the handlebars are wrong but not certain. I have a rack and a spare 50s tank that should work
> 
> Side note
> Is it true 41 has a one year tank aswell or is that only refering to horn delete  tank on the streamliners?




No horn Streamliners? ..................... Here's my 41.


----------



## John G04 (Jun 12, 2020)

The bars are correct, you could upgrade them to the same wide design but with a crossbar. Lets see that housepaint come off and if theres any og paint!


----------



## Notagamerguy (Jun 12, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> No horn Streamliners? ..................... Here's my 41.
> 
> View attachment 1210429




I cant find the streamliner photos i saw but i noticed one didnt have a horn hole and it wasnt a deluxe like this one. It looks like your tank is smooth on the top half .other photos of 41 bikes look like the have the curve indent on the top like newer tanks. I assume that your tank is only  for stream liners then?


----------



## Notagamerguy (Jun 13, 2020)

Its a blue and cream bike sadly the white comes off with the blue. However theres enough to make a color match.


----------



## John G04 (Jun 13, 2020)

Probably shouldn’t of removed the paint like that on so many parts! Different paint removers i’ve used take off just 1 layer at a time


----------



## Notagamerguy (Jun 13, 2020)

John G04 said:


> Probably shouldn’t of removed the paint like that on so many parts! Different paint removers i’ve used take off just 1 layer at a time



Yeah this was the most mild stuff i found it called citristrip. It worked great for past projects like my panther. Who ever previous painted it did a good bad job of it. I did the chaingaurd first and saw that it was a bust, i couldn't get any patch of blue to stay so i went in to the rear fender. I im impressed with whoever painted this bike took there time to disasemble everything  first befor painting


----------



## John G04 (Jun 13, 2020)

For delicate paint like that steel wool and wd40 works good


----------



## Notagamerguy (Jun 13, 2020)

John G04 said:


> For delicate paint like that steel wool and wd40 works good



Lol i can say white is not delicate that gentalman put it on thick. the blue was the delicate part. But i will definitely  have to remember that for the next project.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 16, 2020)

Notagamerguy said:


> I cant find the streamliner photos i saw but i noticed one didnt have a horn hole and it wasnt a deluxe like this one. It looks like your tank is smooth on the top half .other photos of 41 bikes look like the have the curve indent on the top like newer tanks. I assume that your tank is only  for stream liners then?
> 
> View attachment 1210433





No indent on the tank tops, different paint scheme making that an illusion? Quite a few models in the catalog don't show a tank horn button, I believe the B7 Deluxe had the button on the handlebars.


----------

